# Duro Tires And Wear



## emaggio (Apr 9, 2006)

Can anyone suggest why one trailer tire, the right front on my 21RS, should wear outside and inside at a very quick rate while all the other 3 tires on the trailer still look practically new. I replaced the worn tire with the new spare the other day, and the worn tire looks really thrashed, center as well as outside and inside treads. Wish I knew how to post a photo for visual. I've attempted to maintain max pressure (50 psi) on all tires, and wondering if an improperly tightened lug nut, or maybe an axle problem could be the culprit. The trailer is a 2006 with low mileage overall.

emaggio


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

emaggio said:


> Can anyone suggest why one trailer tire, the right front on my 21RS, should wear outside and inside at a very quick rate while all the other 3 tires on the trailer still look practically new. I replaced the worn tire with the new spare the other day, and the worn tire looks really thrashed, center as well as outside and inside treads. Wish I knew how to post a photo for visual. I've attempted to maintain max pressure (50 psi) on all tires, and wondering if an improperly tightened lug nut, or maybe an axle problem could be the culprit. The trailer is a 2006 with low mileage overall.
> 
> emaggio


Yup. Three words - Made In China!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Check that wheel to make sure it isn't seriously bent. That can cause a puzzling wear pattern all across the tread, but in different places around the circumference of the tire.

Sluggo


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

emaggio said:


> Can anyone suggest why one trailer tire, the right front on my 21RS, should wear outside and inside at a very quick rate while all the other 3 tires on the trailer still look practically new. I replaced the worn tire with the new spare the other day, and the worn tire looks really thrashed, center as well as outside and inside treads. Wish I knew how to post a photo for visual. I've attempted to maintain max pressure (50 psi) on all tires, and wondering if an improperly tightened lug nut, or maybe an axle problem could be the culprit. The trailer is a 2006 with low mileage overall.
> 
> emaggio


A friend of mine had a similar problem with one tire on his trailer. He finally found that the rim was slightly bent and the tire/wheel combination was very out of balance. I guess the bouncing from the balance problem caused the unusual wear on both the inside and outside of the tire. He replaced the rim and tire had them balanced and it's been fine since.


----------

